# Why Lucknow isn’t the best place for practicing Geekery



## anantkhilnani (Nov 12, 2010)

*Re: Gaming PC for 35k*

@ keviv219 Jaskanwar Singh ico  samy boy  toad_frog09 cilus sorcerer etc(joh log bach gae)

i too visit tdf but in invisible forum . 

this article is dedicated to you all written by my friend after we visited naza market 

*harsh.vardhan.net/?p=20



keviv21 where do you live in lucknow??


----------



## ico (Nov 12, 2010)

Indian hardware dealers and their ignorance.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 12, 2010)

Except some hardware vendors in cities. Most of the Indian computer market is the same way as in your place.Even I had plenty of those stories.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 12, 2010)

From that link


> “Ye internet vali configuration yaha nahi chalti, jo yaha milta hai vahi lena padega.”


LOL


----------



## desiibond (Nov 12, 2010)

haha. you know, i rweally want to track and find out who is spreading the bullshit rumor that AMD generates heat etc. fortunately, its different hwre in bangalore where geeks are openly applauded by few dealers and AMD is recommended by many.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 12, 2010)

Yea. misconceptions. These are technical facts in my town. 

1. AMD Generates more heat. And has failure rate of 48.23456%

2. INTEL Motherboards will not support Graphic cards

3. I Ball, Frontech PSUs are world class. (who are Corsair,Tagan and SeaSonic, btw. Don't make up things now)

4. Linux is for hackers.

5. Nvidia 8400gt is twice as powerful than GTX260

6. We don't know Thermal Grease. We have Cool Paste,Rs. 30/ per dabba. And Whats that remover.. just clean it with cloth, already!

7. What do you mean by Core 2 Duo E8400! We only have Core 2 Duo 3.0

8. Phenom II X4 955BE is just a hype. It is nothing. Just go with this AMD Athelon 4200+ 

9. Isn't HTC a china company? Don't purchase those... they are bad for your health  -My Roommate


Freak! I'm out of here...


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 12, 2010)

Same here...they never recommend AMD...always intel...u enter in the shops and all u find is intel processors from the Pentium days to the core i5 ones...

Mention Corsair and Gskill they give expressions like they just peeed in their pants...


----------



## Gollum (Nov 12, 2010)

lol good thing i live in karnataka. Here the shopkeepers say,"boss you please check in the internet whether this motherboard is compatible with the cpu and give up the model number later". They don't have time to make a config for you.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 12, 2010)

^^ far better. @ NE India, Guwahati to be precise for over 4-5yrs only Intel stuffs were available. now finally seen range of AMD proccy & boards. price is good as well. but sadly in graphics card dept these guys sucks. price any card at least 2k more (friend brought a GT240 1Gb from XFX maybe ~4months ago for 8k). and forget cabinet. maximum is iBall, Frontech, techcom stuff. though recently came across an AD of CM PSU & cabbies. surely they'll b overpriced like hell.

and 99% friends are Intel fanboys (actually never heard avout AMD). thankfuly one recently brought a proccy+mobo+ram combo based on Phenom II X2 & Asus 785G & unlocked it rightway to an X4.


----------



## Goten (Nov 12, 2010)

So you guys are from Lucknow. Did you know one interesting thing. I have been to nehru place for like 100 times and configured many computers of me and my friends. But thats not the interesting part. The thing is….In whole of Nehru place(Asia’s 2nd largest computer market), there is only one and only one gamers dedicated shop…literally 1….yeah you guessed it right…its SMC International….I went to search for razer mouse and razer goliathus mouse pad in nehru place a few days back. Searched for about 20shops. None had it except SMC International.

Conversations:-
Dukaandaar:-Kya chaiye bhaiya?
Me:-Bhaiya razer ka mouse hai kya.
Dukaandaar:-Haan lazer mouse hai.
Me:-nahi razer ka gaming mouse.
Dukaandaar:- Bhaiya intex ka le jao badhiya hai.
Mewalking away).|..

And many others…Like Razer kya hota hai…Mind you…even SMC international did not have steel series gear nor roccat. So you can understand the situation.

Do reply me on my email bro.

Peace Out~~~!



vamsi_krishna said:


> Yea. misconceptions. These are technical facts in my town.
> 
> 
> 9. Isn't HTC a china company? Don't purchase those... they are bad for your health  -My Roommate
> ...



Man....i cannot stop laughing.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 12, 2010)

Golcha in SP Road is one of the better educated. Here is a short conversation that happened about two years ago.

Buyer: I want Intel config
shopkeeper: What do you want
Buyer: I want one that has virtualization
me: Better check AMD as it is better at V
buyer: but won't AMD processors fail a lot
shopkeeper: no. we sell lot of AMD processors. there is no such issue
buyer: okay. I will then take AMD processor and Intel motherboard
me: fainted
shopkeeper: Looks like you don't know anything about this stuff. Go home, learn something and come back. 

yes. he asked the buyer to get more info on what to buy etc and sent him away


----------



## Gollum (Nov 12, 2010)

Lol amd processor and intel mobo


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 12, 2010)

desiibond said:


> me: fainted



   who carried you back home? well just kidding


----------



## Faun (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice read


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 13, 2010)

Goten said:


> Mind you…even SMC international did not have steel series gear nor roccat. So you can understand the situation.



mind checking it again with them ? Just go to the 1st floor shop this time and ask the sardar guy (Gurmeet). U can mention my name if needed !


----------



## papul1993 (Nov 13, 2010)

Thankfully the situation is improving. Since a number of younger guys are setting up shops and they are quite aware of the latest products.


----------



## Goten (Nov 15, 2010)

harryneopotter said:


> mind checking it again with them ? Just go to the 1st floor shop this time and ask the sardar guy (Gurmeet). U can mention my name if needed !



Yeah they had steel series but no stocks but no roccat at all.....

Peace.



desiibond said:


> me: fainted
> away


You are such a sweet gal...;p


----------



## R2K (Nov 16, 2010)

Goten said:


> So you guys are from Lucknow. Did you know one interesting thing. I have been to nehru place for like 100 times and configured many computers of me and my friends. But thats not the interesting part. The thing is….In whole of Nehru place(Asia’s 2nd largest computer market), there is only one and only one gamers dedicated shop…literally 1….yeah you guessed it right…its SMC International….I went to search for razer mouse and razer goliathus mouse pad in nehru place a few days back. Searched for about 20shops. None had it except SMC International.
> 
> Conversations:-
> Dukaandaar:-Kya chaiye bhaiya?
> ...



U can't just blame every retailer for not having those kinda hardware in stock 
Just imagine how many of them in India will really be able to afford such high end stuff like razer mouse and pads.....
so most of them won't keep a lot of these expensive stuff because they won't just get enough customers to buy them


----------



## Faun (Nov 16, 2010)

R2K said:


> so most of them won't keep a lot of these expensive stuff because they won't just get enough customers to buy them



Good that the scene is changing now


----------



## R2K (Nov 17, 2010)

^^
what's that?


----------



## desiibond (Nov 17, 2010)

R2K said:


> U can't just blame every retailer for not having those kinda hardware in stock
> Just imagine how many of them in India will really be able to afford such high end stuff like razer mouse and pads.....
> so most of them won't keep a lot of these expensive stuff because they won't just get enough customers to buy them



Not keeping expensive stuff is okay but acting as if stuff from Intex, Mercury is the best on earth is not good. The dealer should be sane enough to check what exactly the customer is asking and if possible order the stuff for the customer if the customer is ready to pay in advance. Instead, I sometimes see them acting as if the customer is a total n00bs, which is what the headline is for this thread


----------



## Goten (Nov 17, 2010)

desiibond said:


> Not keeping expensive stuff is okay but acting as if stuff from Intex, Mercury is the best on earth is not good. The dealer should be sane enough to check what exactly the customer is asking and if possible order the stuff for the customer if the customer is ready to pay in advance. Instead, I sometimes see them acting as if the customer is a total n00bs, which is what the headline is for this thread



True True!!!


----------



## R2K (Nov 18, 2010)

desiibond said:


> Not keeping expensive stuff is okay but acting as if stuff from Intex, Mercury is the best on earth is not good. The dealer should be sane enough to check what exactly the customer is asking and if possible order the stuff for the customer if the customer is ready to pay in advance. Instead, I sometimes see them acting as if the customer is a total n00bs, which is what the headline is for this thread



yeah......i totally agree with ur point


----------



## slugger (Nov 18, 2010)

i agree.. most of these computer uncles in general tend to hold on to perceptions prevailing at the time they started business - most of them started theirs in the mid-late 90s when things started looking up in the IT scene here

my current supplier, although operating out of a hole in the wall, seems moderately enlightened about hardware - started business in 2003

few years back, i too experienced a shopkeeper dismissing my argument that a USB converter [dun remember exactly] did exist - _yeh Internet pe dikhane ke liye bahut kuch dikhate hain, aisa kuch hota nahi hain_

luzer owns a much bigger shop today


----------



## asingh (Nov 18, 2010)

They are just vendors. Do not expect brick-and-mortar shop keepers to know their wares. Nehru Place is like 15 minutes away from my house. I never ever go there now. Would rather order online, wait 9-10 days, then interact with noobs. The most irritating thing about these shop keepers, when you tell them something which is correct and logical -- they make fun of you (or look at you as if you requested the moon), and then do not listen to your requests. 

The guy Harry was referring to (Gurmeet) from SMC, is quite knowledgeable and treats customers well.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 18, 2010)

LoL...one of the best written articles ever...maybe digit should publish it...


----------



## anantkhilnani (Nov 22, 2010)

yup this person writes nice articles and has good command over english


----------



## kartikoli (Mar 5, 2011)

i too faced a similar kind of instance in naza market


----------



## coldpowered (Nov 14, 2011)

I want to read that article too @anantkhilnani-"this article is dedicated to you all written by my friend after we visited naza market "


----------



## RBX (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Gaming PC for 35k*



anantkhilnani said:


> *harsh.vardhan.net/?p=20


Doesn't seem to work anymore : (



vamsi_krishna said:


> Yea. misconceptions. These are technical facts in my town.
> 
> 1. AMD Generates more heat. And has failure rate of 48.23456%


Maybe they haven't seen an AMD processor after Athlon XP.


----------



## coldpowered (Dec 10, 2011)

@RazorbladeXtreme Is there any way that i can still read it


----------



## Kinkymonk (Oct 11, 2016)

Lol these things are so true ... Yesterday i went to naza market to enquire about GPUs ... I saw an RX 470 and i asked about it. .. that idiot guy who has been running his shop called BPE since years, tells me that ATI are for workstations and nvidia is for gaming ... Lmao i tried to correct him but these turds take it really on their egos when one tries to correct them ... I even tried to explain him the difference between ati raedon, firepros, GTXs, Quadros .. but the old ass dude was offended and started misbehaving ... Saale chutiye hain sab ke sab... Atleast know a thing about the business you're into ... this is exactly why offline market is messed up and they cry about online retailing...


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 11, 2016)

most hilarious was - "p1:razer ka mouse hai?  shopkeeper:haan laser mouse hai" 
How come these things aren't mentioned in the "Stupid things heard" thread??


----------

